# Cheaper Alternative To Patty O Room



## MNoutbackers

We have looked at the Patty O Room and they are very expensive. So we are looking for a less expensive alternative.

In our minds we are picturing a 12 x 12 screened enclosure that we can set up against the side of the trailer (detached). It would need to have two doors. One to put at the door of the camper, so you can step out of the trailer into the tent. The other as an exit door out of the screened tent. We want something easy/quick to assemble.

What say ye seasoned campers, any suggestions?


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Greetings fellow Minnesotans ;-)

We bought a 15x13 screen tent that we put off our awning when setup for more than 2 or 3 nights. I've not found a screen tent that is "quick and easy" to put up though. It takes 20 - 30 minutes of dinking around with poles and stake downs.

I also like the idea of a patio room....and am interested in others thoughts. Right now, I'm leaning towards some of those very light screen/shade screen type panels that simply attach and hang from the awning. the don't really form a an enclosed room though....so as far as keeping bugs out...they won't work. But...when at music festivals...where we're out in the open....have the sun shad hanging from the awning will add some relief from direct sunlight.


----------



## jasonrebecca

We purchased a Coleman screen room.
Works great, no floor but use a patio mat.
Coleman Insta-Clip


----------



## BoaterDan

MNoutbackers said:


> We have looked at the Patty O Room and they are very expensive. So we are looking for a less expensive alternative.
> 
> What say ye seasoned campers, any suggestions?


Well, I don't think you'll ever get the full effect with anything but the real thing (not necessarily that brand of course). That is, if you value the privacy panel idea as part of the purpose.

For just a screen room, we have one of those 12x12 eazy-up canopy thingies that has multiple "attachments" you can hang from the inside. We use the screen room option if we're going to be camping in one spot for long. We usually position it just at the edge of the awning so it helps extend the shade through more of the day. It has openenings on two sides.

(BTW - The other options are privacy panels and a full tent. I wish they made those things more durable, but I feel it's still worth it for the use we get even if we have to replace the popup canopy part every 2-3 years.)


----------



## kmsjs

I have two ideas. 1st, I have an Open Air Deluxe Screen Room by Camco. It is much less expensive then the other brands, but still attaches to the awning and the trailer. It is hard to find locally usually, but it is easy to find on-line. 2nd, I have a screen that fits around my Shade Tech (Ez Up type) awning. Once the "EZ up" is up, the screen wraps around the poles and velcros to the top. It is very easy to put up. I have stopped carring the stand alone screen room, as I can just use the awning for shade, or add the screen it there are bugs. I bought both the awning and the screen at KMart, and both were cheaper than the EZ Up brand.

Hope this helps!


----------

